# T10 < Gebrauchsdauer 20 Jahre, Bauteiltausch zwingend?



## cam1704 (10 Mai 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

Falls der T10d Wert kleiner ist als die Gebrauchsdauer von 20 Jahren, wird dann nach einer Norm ein Tausch vorgeschrieben oder ist das nur eine Empfehlung.
Denn in Sistema steht nur, dass es empfohlen wird.

Bei einem Kat.3 System müsste aber der Ausfall eines Gerätes erkannt werden. Soll heißen, man könnte doch das Bauteil solange drin lassen bis es defekt ist, oder?

Beste Grüße


----------



## LordKimbot (11 Mai 2010)

Hi,

die vereinfachten Formeln der ISO 13849 haben als Randbedingung, dass der Ausfall einer einzelnen Komponente nicht kleiner als 20 Jahre sein darf. Sobald man also mit einer Gebrauchsdauer rechnet die kleiner als 20 Jahre ist bewegt man sich nicht mehr in den Rahmen der Norm. Man kann nun den MTTF-Wert künstlich verbessern indem man die Bauteile rechtzeitig austauscht, eine andere Möglichkeit bietet die Norm nicht an.
Dies ist meiner Meinung nach der Nachteil der ISO 13849 gegenüber der IEC 61508. Bei der IEC 61508 spielt es nämlich eine Rolle wie schnell ich ein Bauteil austauschen kann (MTTR) und ob mein Kanal während dieses Austausches in einem sicherem Zustand ist, der nach Kat.3 der ISO 13849 eigentlich bei Auftreten eines Fehlers gegeben sein sollte.
Wie bist du denn eigentlich auf deinen Wert von unter 20 Jahren gekommen?

Mfg, der

Lord


----------



## cam1704 (11 Mai 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort.

An einer Arbeitsraumtür, die zyklisch aller 20s geöffnet wird. Die Tür ist mit einer Zuhaltung (AZM161) und Zuhaltungsüberwachung (AZ16) versehen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## LordKimbot (12 Mai 2010)

Mhmm,



also ich kenne die betrieblichen Abläufe  nicht....



Aber mir ist völlig Unklar, warum eine Tür die Teil  einer Sicherheitsfunktion sein sollte so oft geöffnet werden muss. Den  eigentlich sollte eine solche Sicherheitsmaßnahme dazu dienen den Schutz durch  Abstand zu Gewährleisten und nur wenn der Prozess stillsteht und keine Gefahr  besteht darf dieser Bereich betreten werden. Vielleicht sollte der Prozess  dahingehend optimiert werden das man nicht mehr durch die Sicherheitstür gehen  muss....

Nur mit mechanischen Komponenten wirst du es jedenfalls nicht  hinbekommen deine Tür sicher zu schließe. Wie wärs denn damit wenn du Ini's dazu  benutzt zu erkenn ob die Tür zu ist und dann nur im Anforderungsfall die Tür mit  Hilfe von einem Bolzen, Ventil,...  schließt? Für die Inis wirst du mit  Sicherheit Daten vom Hersteller bekommen, da dein Ventil/Bolzen nur im  Anforderungsfall schließt kommst du auch nicht auf die hohen  Schaltspiele….


----------



## Mephisto (12 Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Was wäre mit Berührungslosen Türschaltern und magnetischer Zuhaltung?
Die sollten ja höhere Schaltspiele haben da sie ja ohne beweglichen Teile auskommen.
Reicht eine BWS nicht?
Oder man verwendet eine BWS zusätzlich. Und nur wenn während eines gefährlichen Ablaufes jemand durch die BWS tritt wird die Tür verriegelt. Dann ist sie im Normalfall immer offen.

mfg mephisto


----------



## cam1704 (12 Mai 2010)

Ich möchte hinzufügen,dass es sich hierbei um zwei "kleine" nicht hintertretbare Türen handelt.
Auch wenn der Bearbeitungsprozess hinter den Türen nur ca. 15 dauert, ist er dennoch gefährlich und aufgrund des Nachlaufs müssen die Türen zugehalten werden.
Die magnetische Zuhaltung wäre mir bei Stromausfall zu risikoreich.

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Feiertag und ein ebenso schönen Wochenende.


----------



## Mephisto (12 Mai 2010)

Was wäre mit einer pneumatisch betätigten Tür? Also pneumatisch zu- und auffahren. Pneumatikzylinder über zweihandbetätigung ausgelöst.


mfg mephisto


----------



## Safety (13 Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
wenn Du ein Elektromechanisches Bauteil verwendest und bei der Berechnung den T10d von 20 Jahren unterschreitest ist es ja noch kein Problem solange Dein MTTFd noch passt. Du musst in die Anwenderdokumentation Betriebsanleitung einen Entsprechenden Vermerk machen. Dann spricht nichts dagegen. Es ist eben ein verschleiß behaftetes Teil das nach einem Zeitabschnitt ausgetauscht werden muss.


----------



## LordKimbot (19 Mai 2010)

Hi,

wenn ein Bauteil am Ende seiner Lebensdauer ist zeigt es ein ganz anderes Verhalten. Die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit berechnet sich nicht mehr linear sonder steigt am Ende der Lebensdauer ins exponentielle. Die Theorie ist im Anhang D des BGIA Reportes 2/2008 nachzulesen. Deswegen besteht die Norm auf einen Wechsel des Bauteils vor Ende der Gebrauchsdauer. Ich weiß nicht ob es dann reicht das Bauteil einfach als Verschleißteil zu deklarieren und damit die ganze Norm und Berechnung zu umgehen. Ich selbst würde mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. 




			
				Mephisto schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre mit Berührungslosen Türschaltern und magnetischer Zuhaltung?


Halt ich für eine gute Idee, um für Sicherheit beim Spannungsausfall zu sorgen, könnte man ein pneumatischen Ventil als Zusatz einbauen. Dieses Ventil schließt dann beim Spannungsausfall. Im Enddefekt ist diese Lösung sicherlich günstiger als alle 1 bis 2 Jahre den Türschalter zu wechseln...


----------



## cam1704 (20 Mai 2010)

Besten Dank für die Anregungen und Hinweise.


----------

